# winged box



## Jim Beam (Nov 9, 2015)

I got a little shop time last week and turned this winged box out of some apple wood I got courtesy of Norm Van Dyke. I have seen these called a Clewes-style box. I guess I should Google that and see where it came from. Anyway, the apple was a pleasure to turn. I don't have a spindle gouge or any spindle turning experience, but I managed to make the lid with my parting tool.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 14 | +Karma 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Nov 9, 2015)

Very Nice, good job.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice job Robert. I bet that thing sounded like a crop duster on the lathe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 9, 2015)

Now that is really cool!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 9, 2015)

Look for Jimmy Clewes. 

Nicely done Robert...looks good.


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 9, 2015)

Jim Beam said:


> I got a little shop time last week and turned this winged box out of some apple wood I got courtesy of Norm Van Dyke. I have seen these called a Clewes-style box. I guess I should Google that and see where it came from. Anyway, the apple was a pleasure to turn. I don't have a spindle gouge or any spindle turning experience, but I managed to make the lid with my parting tool.View attachment 90916


Is that smoking wood? Lol! Looks great. What are the dimensions?


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 10, 2015)

Way too nice to throw in the smoker!

It's around 2" x 4".


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 10, 2015)

Jim Beam said:


> Way too nice to throw in the smoker!
> 
> It's around 2" x 4".


Sounds perfect for a salt/pepper box!


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 10, 2015)

Very cool ! U bust any knuckles n the process ?


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 10, 2015)

I might have taken a whack or two....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Nov 11, 2015)

I like it. Very Nice Robert


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 11, 2015)

Sweet! Looks like it would be very stable in high winds.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

